# Raft Trailer



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

I am renting 2 14' self-bailing rafts from rimrock:
Rafting Equipment | Rimrock Adventures

They don't rent trailers so I was thinking of renting a utility trailer from U-Haul:
https://www.uhaul.com/Trailers/

Does anyone know if I can fit this type of raft in these trailers (that have side walls). Or maybe I need to go with the auto transport trailer?

https://www.uhaul.com/Trailers/Auto-Transport-Rental/AT/

Also, does anyone know if I can stack the 2 14' rafts on top of one another when they are blown up and rigged up?

Thanks you!


----------



## Fumble (May 23, 2013)

I'd suggested rolling the rafts and rigging at the put in. Where are you boating\coming from? Running laps?


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

We will be coming from Golden, picking boats up in Grand Junction and running Gypsum to Slickrock. Rigging at the put in is surely and option.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

I would go cargo trailer if nothing else to keep your stuff cleaner. Stacking inflated boats is absolutely do-able, but I would bet your rental company would frown upon that if they knew.


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

Ok, that sounds like a good idea, thank you!


----------

